# Tractor Restoration Update #1



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Decided at the strong suggestion of my master assistant, MT, to replace the hydraulic hose to the snowplow ram. Nothing necessarily wrong with the existing (now defunct) hose and quick couplers. Just wanted to tuck things in and out of the way. So, we are installing a hard line with a small flexible "whip" at the working end. Bottom pic shows the 3/8" steel line, bender, and flaring tool.

To tidy things up, we'll bore through the frame in the same manner factory holes were drilled, and then run the hard line through a bulkhead. Previously, the hydraulic line was over the frame. No thought to engineering.

Top pic shows the route of the line under the axle and inside the frame.

Second pic shows the previous hydraulic line (taken off). Looking at that pic, you can see the large hole in the frame just left of the line. We'll be boring through the same way to run the new line, but the ram will be spun 180 degrees, so it will not protrude above. Much cleaner.

Third pic down shows the new connection getting rid of useless clutter. Note the black hitch, soon to be yellow. My pal, MT, who is the metal man, made that for me a few years back. One of a kind.

Previously, I had no way to pull with this machine, so MT fabricated the hitch and fastened it to factory holes. Extremely strong. Pulled lots of logs up hills with it.

This little Allis Chalmers IB is built to push and pull. We had a full-size pickup stuck out back and I couldn't pull it out with my 31 HP Ford. (Sorry Cat.) Pal, Doug, brought over his International M with its 40+ HP. No good.

Hooked up to the Allis and out it came! With a mere 23 HP! Ah, but some gears and weight properly dispersed and tire chains on those unlikely turf tires can make a difference.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Glen, by the looks of the hitch you're a lucky guy to have a great fabricator handy for your projects.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen we have got to get together and talk. We have allot in common. Except you can't call crows! haha only kidding.

That is a fine looking Allis. With 5 inch pistons and over 5 inches of stroke you have plenty of low RPM engine torque there. The M has 3.7 inch pistons and 5 inches of stroke. The little allis was a chore tractor like the Farmall H. Whereas the M was made for Row crops to compete with Oliver's series of Row crop tractors like the 88. I think that is the reason your friend had trouble pulling the truck. The right tool for the job.

One other early tractor engine that was impressive was the John Deere A . IT had the same horsepower as your Allis. 22 -24 HP depending on who you asked. But it was just two cylinders. Each piston was 5.5 inches but the stroke was 6.5 inches.

At 800 RPM that tractor had power. I am not a John Deere fan but I am a fan of the John Deere A and B. Very hard working tractors that worked and worked and are still working.

Is that tube you replaced called the torque tube? I am just guessing as I heard many many years ago it was damaged allot because of its location. Especially the guys that fitted on a bucket.

Anyway I like it Glen. You and MT continue to have fun. Wish I had your shop space.

Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you mean the hydraulic line as the "tube" you referenced, it certainly is not the torque tube. The torque tube is shorter than the model B Allis and is the driveshaft technology. So what makes my tractor different is the shorter torque tube, thus overall length.

Plus, the rear axles are shifted 90 degrees from the down position to the forward position, thus lowering the tractor. To finish off the compact, low-to-the-ground package is a solid, straight front axle, bringing the front end in line with the rear. No muffler sticking up in the air to get hung up on stuff - like tree branches. The muffler is under the hood and only the tip shows through. Some guys hack up the hood to use the wrong muffler. Genius.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You're right, Rick. We barter services and I just paid him 5 hours worth today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Glen, bartering is definitely a great way to do business and you seem to do it right.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

MT being a machinist never really gets his hands clean. He doesn't seem to mind grubbing things up, but now his mother is coming to stay with him for a few days. And, she ranks up there with the cleanest person in the world.

So, I made MT an offer to transform a fugly green and pink mess of a room decorated by some women wannabe painters.

Now it's all patched, caulked, white ceiling, tan walls, white semi-gloss on window casings, bifolds/casing and passage door. Mike took care of replacing all the painted wall outlets and covers and he made new screens. Tomorrow a shiny, new passage door lock. Details.

Nothing better for a clean freak to get a room that is so fresh with no cleaning issues. MT's taking care of all the bedding and bought her a new reading lamp. Window washing on the agenda, too.

The occasion? Some of you will remember a horrific auto crash a couple years ago. That was Abbie who got messed up but went to college classes in a wheelchair until she got better. She's got some permanent scars and such, but it hasn't stopped her from pursuing her dream. She's graduating from a 2-year college and has been accepted with scholarships to Michigan State Law School, major criminal justice. Dang smart kid.

Anyway, all the way from Florida comes MT's mother. And, we cooked up a little surprise for her today. Looks like a bit more tweaking of things tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update on Abbie. It's good to hear that she is pursuing her dream after the nightmare. 
Why do people paint over receptacles? I never understood it.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am lucky that I have an extreme allergy to paint brushes, Paint rollers and airless sprayers. You get me close to any and I get real lethargic. However, spray paint in cans and from air sprayers are no issue!

I ditto Don, I don't know Abbie, Never-the-less from Glen's words I admire very much her for not letting a terrible event get her down. We need more like her in this world!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. Abbie was a passenger in the front seat of this car. Driver was a girl friend, who was texting and driving right through a busy intersection and red light. Hit a pickup truck and rolled it over twice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I remember that. And saying a prayer for her. She was lucky to be alive. I can't believe that all states haven't made it illegal to be on a cell when driving, it's absurd. Nevada was strict about it, you can't sit at a red light and look at your phone, you can use a hands free device. It carries a hefty fine. Here in AZ you can do what ever you want unless you got your license in the last six months....... That sounds like a plan.... I believe Tucson has recently made it illegal to use your phone while driving without a hands free device. I'm not a fan of gooberment controlling our lives but this seems to be a no brainer, most people are vastly less competent than they believe themselves to be when it comes to driving


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So true, YD.

I feel safe in my truck for two reasons: It will survive in bumper cars and driving the behemoth is the only thing a driver can manage. Not even a radio. Wouldn't hear it anyway.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen not a truck its a Binder! :nut:

I am happy the Jeep we are restoring is like your Binder, as its a stick.

Now not saying it won't be done, but my granddaughter right now is worried hows she's going to learn to drive a 5 speed. In fact she said to me "how do I adjust the radio or heater and still shift?"

I said "you do all that before you take off with a manual transmission, or you ask the passenger to assist you " Continuing ... "its takes allot to drive a manual in traffic and most highways especially with a 4 cylinder, so its all about driving period. Also you might as well shut off the cell phone."

I know I lied to her a little bout' the hard part. But if I keep her mind on driving and not on other things, Ill take it!

Thanks to Glen for causing me to talk to my Granddaughter today about driving. I know it helped!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> I am lucky that I have an extreme allergy to paint brushes, Paint rollers and airless sprayers. You get me close to any and I get real lethargic.


 Larry your extreme allergy is called " painters colic " , the only way to prevent an allergic reaction is to immediately drink a cold beer whenever you encounter any paint or painters paraphernalia. My father always said "you have to wash the fumes down or you'll get painters colic.

12 ozs. Of prevention is better than a pound of cure...


----------

